# Where to buy



## Skillz (13/6/18)

Hi all,
Looking for grains and hops to buy down Lakes Entrance way, the guys in Traralgon are great but i just cant get down that way very often.
Happy to go in on bulk buys if anyone is down this way also.


----------

